# Sassy juice?



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Has anyone heard of sassy juice?


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Um nope!~ What is it?


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I'm hesitant, but I guess SILs don't hang out on these boards... (The 3 of us are only related to each other by marriage.)

I recently heard from SIL (no kids) that other SIL (3 kids between the ages of 7 and 4) has a new treatment for her kids mouthing off. She has taken a type of squirt bottle and filled it with Listerine. When her kids talk back or use bad language, they are given a squirt of "sassy juice."

This idea was touted to me as a good one, that I should keep in mind for when my dd is this age. SIL (no kids) has already passed the idea on to several co-workers with good success. I said I would certainly remember it...

I wondered if this was a new idea, or an old one? Just a modern spin on washing their mouths out with soap? This is an instance when I'm glad to live across the country from these people...


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Uhhh, isn't Listerine really high in alcohol?

Another reason its a bad idea.

What is "sassy" anyway? Being assertive if you're an adult I'm guessing.


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

I would think that ingesting that is not a great idea. Tell her to read the bottle and it will say not to swallow. That is messed up


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

um, listerine should not be given to children under 12 even to rinse according the label...and my periodontist said this as well.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Now *that* is a pretty terrible idea! In fact it's so terrible that it's making me laugh! She is trying to get her children to stop "sassing" her by giving them a swig of alcohol! Wow, that will really help them control themselves! Why not just carry around a jug of whiskey!

I don't even know about the whole concept of "sassing." What does that mean, exactly? I bet with such a vague crime to punish that she's going through a lot of Listerine.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

DS called me a "big booger head" today. Very first time for this type of thing, and I was truly surprised, but honestly, mostly laughing (to myself of course). I think he was just repeating something his Auntie (my sis) calls her hubby when they are playing and being silly with DS--they had spent the entire day together yesterday. Anyway, he sort of yelled this after I had left the room to fold some laundry, having just told DS that "No, he could not have another cinnimon roll." (He'd had 3 already--a limit I had clearly set earlier in the day). I totally ignored the remark for the time. A few minutes later, I walked back into where he was playing and he said, "Sorry Mommy." And I said nicely/playfully, "For what? Getting upset because I said no, or for calling me a big booger head?" He looked at me as if to say, "you heard that?" I told him he didn't have to apologise for being upset, that it was ok if he felt angry with me, and he is always welcome to tell me how he feels. I then told him I would prefer him not to call me names however. I smiled, he smiled. We got on with it. My feeling is, that many adults can get very out of joint and caught up in disprectful language from children yet, most children try it here and again. By getting upset or using some creepy punishment (listerine??), I'm not teaching my child anything except just how punitive and well, "childish" some adults can be... _listerine?_ In turn, it teaches the child nothing about how sassing can make others feel, alternatives for expressing strong feelings, etc. If discipline is a tool for teaching then the Sassy Juice is completely ineffective.

_*Listerine??????*_







:


----------

